# Well Pump Controller Capacitor blew



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

Well then (more well jokes), 

I'm sorta dumb sometimes. I just found the well plate. It's attached to the control box I've been carrying around with me for 3 days. 

It has a date code of L83. I'm assuming this is some month in 1983?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

That cover says it all, the volt and amp and the size of the pump down hole.

Pump and box are to be matched, from what drillers that I know have told me.

If you have a supply house that works with drillers they should have a replacement control box, just show the old ones information and life should return to normal.


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

Akpsdvan said:


> That cover says it all, the volt and amp and the size of the pump down hole.
> 
> Pump and box are to be matched, from what drillers that I know have told me.
> 
> If you have a supply house that works with drillers they should have a replacement control box, just show the old ones information and life should return to normal.


Seeing as this is a Franklin Electric control box/pump, are you saying that I absolutely MUST use a Franklin Electric replacement box? 

Thanks for the info. If that date code really is 1983, I feel slightly better about this thing popping.


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

This looks like my solution here I think. Agree?

https://www.grainger.com/product/FRANKLIN-ELECTRIC-Submersible-Motor-Pump-Control-1LZV8


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

That looks like the one.
When I talk about matching, volts, amps and hp should be the same and as long as the company making the control box is a good one then the cross over will work. But it is good to stay with same same if one can.
It is possible for the control box to last that long while the pump might have been replaced or is the place is a summer place that is used maybe 50 days total in the 365 then there will be a longer life. 
Fewer pump cycles have taken place if the above example is a good one.


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

Akpsdvan said:


> That looks like the one.
> When I talk about matching, volts, amps and hp should be the same and as long as the company making the control box is a good one then the cross over will work. But it is good to stay with same same if one can.
> It is possible for the control box to last that long while the pump might have been replaced or is the place is a summer place that is used maybe 50 days total in the 365 then there will be a longer life.
> Fewer pump cycles have taken place if the above example is a good one.


Not a summer home, primary residence. I've lived here for a little over 3 years now. I'm hoping control box replacement will get me up and running. My fear is that the pump died, bound up, and blew the capacitor. If it's really 35 years old, I feel a little better/hopeful about the chances of it blowing due to cap failure, and not pump failure.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I used to have a 3 wire pump like yer's, that's controlled by that box,....
After changin' everything in the box a few times, 'n havin' lost the water at the most inopportune times,....

I yanked out the pump, 'n dropped in a 2 wire, 2 hp submersible pump, that's solely controlled by the pressure switch,.....
That was years, 'n years ago,....
I might have changed out the pressure switch a couple times since, but it's a 10 minute job, 'n I keep a new spare hangin' on a nail nearby,.....
Way, _Waayyy _Better than the ole 3 wire pump,....

If yer plannin' to stay where you are, I suggest you do the same,....
The pumps are reasonable, so I guess the huge price ya got is all labor,....


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Just as a note, when changing the pump it is best to stay the same or have a driller test the well to find out if well recovery is up or down as that will be a determinant factor in pump size and out put.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

Normally if you get same replacement control box, you can cheat and plug new cover (with capacitors) into base without rewiring (at least to confirm that is the problem)...

sadly all 2 wire pump/motor combos have their capacitors installed directly into motor and entire unit always has to be pulled to replace a starting & or run capacitor... if pump and motor has any age it is usually just as cost effective to install new pump and motor rather than tear down/rebuild/reinstall partially old equipment... 

pumps/motors only work for so long but having a new controller isn't hurting you even if you need a new pump unit sooner than later assuming you stay with same size motor...

Peace


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

Alright everyone, I need another nudge if y'all can. 

I have the new box, and the old box. I noticed the RYB wires are in a different order on the new box. I also noticed the relay in the new box only has 3 wires, instead of 4 in the old box.

Do i need to change wiring to make this work properly?


New Box









Old Box









Side by Side









Old box wiring


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

per assistance in this thread, I was able to swap the top portion of the box, leaving the bottom portion wired. So far so good

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/well-pump-control-box-wiring-585586/


----------

